# what is your marriage dream?



## preso (May 1, 2009)

One of mine is:

seperate kitchens.

I would like my own, where its always clean, neat and organized... and smells good.

how about you?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

preso said:


> One of mine is:
> 
> seperate kitchens.
> 
> I would like my own, where its always clean, neat and organized... and smells good.


:lol:

I dont know!!! maybe that's the problem...


----------



## theBlameGame (May 6, 2009)

Debt free! LOL

I'm allowed to dream right? haha


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I prefer separate bathrooms.


----------



## theBlameGame (May 6, 2009)

Why does everything have to be separate?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

yesterday I cleaned the kitchen, H has been cooking in it, found cheetos everywhere and a ton of salt on the floor.

I think the wave of the future is seperate kitchens...
beack in the 80's it was seperate bathrooms.... and many have seperate bathrooms...
and in the future it will be seperate kitchens. Just watch and see.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

theBlameGame said:


> Why does everything have to be separate?



ummm let me take a guess at this

but I'd say:

in order to not kill each other !
:lol:


----------



## theBlameGame (May 6, 2009)

HAHA! That's funny....Cheetos everywhere?! How'd he manage to do that? 

In our house my H knows that the Kitchen is my "sanctuary" so he tries to stay away from it. 

Separate kitchens? that's a possibility though. The only reason why I am wondering why everything has to be separate is because we're all married and nothing should be "separate" anymore.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I just hate it when he buys meat and stands it up on its side in the package in the fridge. The package it comes in .... is not leakproof
and it drips down all over the vegetables and bottom bins.
It makes me sooooo mad... even more so when I go to clean it as he doesn't "SEE" where it dripped.


UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!


----------



## theBlameGame (May 6, 2009)

preso said:


> It makes me sooooo mad... even more so when I go to clean it as he doesn't "SEE" where it dripped.
> 
> 
> UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!


I know how it feels. Sometimes when that happens at our house I leave it untill he cleans it up but sometimes it takes forever so....I clean it and he doesn't even realize what he did.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I want to love the other person without needing him or being needed by him, and to feel passionately about his happiness. I want to be loved for who I am, not for how I make someone else feel about themselves. I don't need marriage for that or even a shared household, but I do need my freedom from my current spouse. I'd rather be alone than to settle for less anymore.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

sisters359 said:


> I want to love the other person without needing him or being needed by him, and to feel passionately about his happiness. I want to be loved for who I am, not for how I make someone else feel about themselves. I don't need marriage for that or even a shared household, but I do need my freedom from my current spouse. I'd rather be alone than to settle for less anymore.


that is very nice and some of us have that...
but here is the thing, even with that ^ you wrote....
it is still difficult living with someone. Day to day issues, broken
commode, leaking fridge... all the little things that come into everyones life, still.. drive you bonkers sometimes, no matter loved or wanted you are.
Here is a for instance: this week I have a cold and figured out
when I cough ... I pee a little... how gross.
No matter what my husband does, I will still pee when I cough and it will still upset me and I will still have to wash 50 times a day
so I dont smell like urine.

Also to note, you can not make someone happy, true happiness comes from within, nothing external.


----------

